# How long do pg symptoms last for after mc?



## The Catster

Had a mc on Monday just gone (17th March), bleeding stopped Wednesday (19th)...it was actually lighter than an AF bleed.
Had my HCG tested on Monday which was 4....Midwife instructed me to go to Docs one week after and get another HCG test...which I am on Tuesday...

Just wondering when will symptoms subside??? as my boobs are still really tingling, possible more than when I was pg....
When I had a mc last year the bleeding was really really heavy and my symptoms just stopped!?

I have been googling...and its got me wondering things???

Could anyone please tell me that I am not losing my marbles and imagining I am still pregnant with my throbbing boobs!!!????

Thanks in Advance!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BrittBS

Not really sure... I guess its different for each woman. I miscarried on January 20th and mine were gone the same day when the heavy bleeding started in.


----------



## carmen

Hi Cat,

Well i explained mine abit the other day, but i had a missed miscarriage, i still had sickness, tiredness, boobs , sticky out belly.

I had the scan at 11 weeks for out the baby heartbeat stopped at 8 weeks. Midwife suggested i waited to see if i had a natural miscarriage.

After 10 more days of waiting and still nothing , i had all the symptons still like my boobs and everything... i said look i can t do it you will have to give me the pessaries cos i still felt pregnant... then after i took them and the baby come away i must admit... they did go away slowly.

My HCG didn t come down as fast as yours has though it felt like i was waiting forever for it to come under 5 which is considered Not Pregnant.

So i think its just your body getting back to normal.... its strange and i know it plays tricks on you.

But your HCG is what gives you the facts and its brill it back down so low cos you can start trying again :hugs: 

I had to wait longer :cry:


----------



## The Catster

Thanks girls...

Hopefully then when I get the HCG test on Tue then it should have gone down even more and possibly be 0????

The Midwife said, if the HCG level increases then it may be because there is a twin, but its unlikely....but with me being on Clomid it is a possibility!?
I am very much a realist and am not kidding myself but I just feel like there is something there...I don't feel empty as I did with my mc last year...
Perhaps there is still left over bits still hanging around and this is why my body feels pregnant, esp with these strong symptoms...my boobs have never felt so tingly!!!!!

Also, does anyone know long it took you to O after your mc???? Coz I think I may be Oing today...got lower ab pains!?


----------



## Rumpskin

Hey Cat

Unfortunately, my symptoms disappeared before I had my m/c.

xx


----------



## Sinead

My HCG levels went down straight away (the kaky nurse even asked if I was sure sure I was I was p - b***h - sorry), but I still felt pg for about 2 months, I was convinced that I would get my sticky bfp before now (m/c on 23rd Jan) as every month I thought I had so many symptoms. I think it was part imagination, part m/c. Its still hard to deal with, as you probably know, but getting easier


----------



## Flippy1703

OMG you are reading my mind !!! i started bleeding sunday (25th march) my bleeding stopped wednesday i have had 2 levels done one at 508 and the last one at 395 but my symptoms seem to of got worse in my boobs??https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif


----------



## 9jawife

My symptoms disappeared as soon as I started bleeding.


----------



## lovewithin

my symptoms were there for about 10-14 days after my d&c...


----------

